# you guys like The Fall (post-punk from england)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like some of there albums some songs : like *living too late *for instance.They have so many albums , the line-up always change, whit only on core menber staying, the guys seem like a practical joker, mark.e Smith the name.

What is your favorite The Fall albums or songs???

I rarely visitated post-punk genra but The fall has some experimental songs that feel interresting. sometime i hear saxophone in some song(this is rad fora post-punk band).

:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I was a fan of The Fall as a teenager. I had, and still have, two Fall albums, 'Live at the Witch Trials' and 'Dragnet'. Their sound at that point was extremely raw (deliberately, according to Mark E Smith) and very experimental. I didn't really maintain my interest in the band beyond my teens so I can't comment on their later work, except that i understand that they've constantly changed their approach whilst retaining essentially the same lo-fi, defiantly non-mainstream philosophy. i remember Smith's lyrics as featuring his own extremely cryptic but cynical wise-cracking poetry.

Ultimately I got frustrated with them: they seemed to promise more than they could or perhaps would deliver, considering Smith's legendary refusal to 'please the crowds'. But they were a very interesting band.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

Just step sideways from this world today.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

Saw them live in Manchester 1982...

All I can say is I was entertained by a cult band...but the music didn't do much for me.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Fantastic band. I remember listening to them on John Peel's show - there always seemed to be loads of Fall tracks in the Festive 50 each year. If I remember correctly, they were Peel's favourite group and he stuck with them for years and years. Having said that - its been years since I last owned any of their records as I 'moved on' in the closing years of the previous century


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

They were ok but there were much better post punk bands — Joy Division, Television.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

Morimur said:


> Joy Division, Television.


JD - certainly my preference, though I didn't get to see them, only New Order (who weren't shabby either, though their disco leanings rather seemed to overtake them.) They were winners of Peel's Festive Fifty (_Atmosphere _or _Love Will Tear Us Apart) _but it was The Fall that dominated by 2000.

http://www.rocklistmusic.co.uk/festive50lists.htm#PEEL Stats

http://www.rocklistmusic.co.uk/festive50lists.htm#All Time Festive Fifty


----------

